# Ratio of snows to blues?



## goosehunter09 (Jan 30, 2005)

I hunt in SD and was woundering what the ratio of snows to blues should be in my spread if I'm hunting them in the spring.
thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Lots of opinions on it, but you're looking around 50/50...a bit more snows.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I go about 60% snows, 40% blues.


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

what about on the eastcoast there are hardly any blues compared to the snows the ratio here is a least one blue to every five hundred snows


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would guess...50/50 in Spring....70/30 in Fall.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I think 50/50 would be good.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

This is the first spring hunt that we can use blue phase decoys here in Sask with the E-caller sweet.. gonna slam them with those blues socks I make.. :beer:


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

So I take it they did change that law Bones?


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

There is a proposal for it but I have not yet got it confirmed from the Feds the Provincal CO's said it they think it has changed but not certain. Here read this:
http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/publication ... ec04_e.pdf
Page 17 about Sask and Man. allowing blue phase and juvie snow decoys


----------

